# What is so special about Blazer vanes???



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

Lots of peolpe use them and im just curious why and what makes them so special???


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

dont warp, good accuracy with broadheads, no tearing, easy to put on, look good


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

now does the wind have an effect on the way they fly at longer distances??


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i don't think that the wind effects them at longer distances any more than it does a different vane. but yeah, like bretts said you can shoot them through targets and they won't warp.

kase


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I think that they stay tunned better when a broadhead is on.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

They are also very good in the wisker bisqut.just put a drop of glue in front of the vain.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Marked improvement over standard vanes in essentially all important areas. Fletched up some of my wife's CX 250's with Blazers (at her request) and am amazed at the performance improvement over 4" vanes. If I ever pick up the compound again, I'll use Blazers or one of the clones which have appeared this year.

I shoot Traditional with elevated rest & standard vanes. Just for the heck of it, I fletched up one of my CX Terminator Hunters with Blazers and tried it. I can report poor arrow flight, so it appears Blazers are designed specifically for compound bows shot with release and the rests usually used on them...

Trad shooters stick with feathers or standard vanes if you shoot elevated rest...


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Blazers higher profile allows for better broadhead stablilization.


----------



## redwingnut22 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Parker

The advantage of Blazers is that they a little fly faster than regular 4" vanes. They are good if you use a buscuit, because of less drag when you shoot. The bad part about them is they are less stable at long ranges. 4" vanes are a little slower but at 25 yrds or more they are better, because they are more stable and accurate. If you want to try them refletch 3 of your arrows and shoot them against your other arrows with different vanes on them. You will see the difference at about 20 yrds and farther.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

I have to disagree with you Red.I have been using Blazers in my 3 bows and i get elexent flight,at all dis.Not trying to start anything,just make sure that your bow is tuned well.I have been using them sence they came out and they are one of the best vains out there.If you use the Bisket,youll not find a better vain out there,that is,if its not a clone of the Biskets.As been mentioned,put a drop of glue in front and back of your vains and you should have no proublems.Before Blasers,i used feathers,in a properly tuned bow,they lasted for a long time but as others have stated,they became ragged and torn.I still use them now and then,because i like the way they look.On my hunting shafts with broadheads,i just shoot them once and change heads,spin test them again, and put in quvier and only use them for a shot at animals.I do the same with Blazers .pan.


----------

